# Strikers G04 ECNL Tryouts



## Buckyballer (Apr 30, 2018)

Please contact Kyle Thomas for more information:


----------



## Buckyballer (May 1, 2018)

Some forecasts show rain for tomorrow but tryouts will go on regardless.  The field is turf.


----------



## Buckyballer (May 14, 2018)

Tonight's tryout will start at 6:15PM and NOT 7PM.  Please email with any questions.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 22, 2018)

I love how the ECNL tryouts are posted in the DA thread


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 23, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I love how the ECNL tryouts are posted in the DA thread


Because there are allegedly so many disgruntled, unhappy DA players why not advertise on the DA thread.


----------

